# Toilet Closet Flange & Clogging issue.



## gottodo1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello,
       So about 9 months ago we had new flooring put in and they took the toilet off. When they put the toilet back on it's now higher off the floor because they broke the closet flange and just put a metal plate cover over it to hold it on (Like the $10 Menards ones, so it is done properly). Ever since the work, the toilet would double flush and seemed to get clogged more often (as in only clogged once in the year before the work). I moved the float down as far as I could and that seems to have fixed the double flush problem but it still clogs alot if not more now that I've done that. What could they have done when re installing it to make it clog and require plungering more often?  

2nd, I really hate how high the toilet is now(A full shim off the ground)but I looked at the plumbing and putting a new closet flange on would be a nightmare because of how much re-work would be needed to change all the piping back to the main 3" pipe line and even some of that. Is there any other option besides the metal cover they screwed into my floor to fix the current broken closet flange? If not I will just live with the new height.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 1, 2013)

by metal cover plate, I'm assuming your mean a 'metal flange repair kit'.
Can you post a pic of the flange?
Is it possible that the flooring company dropped something in the pipe & didn't get it out before reinstalling the toilet?
If you remove the toilet again, snake it out and check the clean-out.


----------



## gottodo1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Here is the repair kit they used. http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=22062-943-21015&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=1061201&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

Do I have to remove the toilet before I can snake it? I have a 25' snake but I asked and they didn't plug the hole they used a "cap" so if it was still there it shouldn't go at all. 

If they used the large wax seal instead of the standard sized wax seal could that make a difference? 

I really don't want to remove it again... so tired of that bathroom, it's the 1st one it's supposed to be almost done.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 2, 2013)

Your guys cheated watch the video, Or changing it out you can cut the pipe almost anywhere after the bend and adapt to plastic.
http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/video/0,,20344342,00.html


----------



## gottodo1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Neal,
    I don't like the way they did it... they're just $13/hour hired help who don't care how things get done and didn't even bother to tell me it broke(I'm bitter about contractors in ND).  I'd seen that video already but can you do that with PVC, I thought you had to have metal to do that? I had thought about trying to cut the top of the closet flange off and just put this new one on but couldn't define a good way.

I may end up not being lazy and go back to the 4" main and redoing all the plumbing it's just so hokey I can't imagine I'm going to get every bend right to match what he already has cut in the floor.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought you had cast iron, this one will work better. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzdQpl01SNY[/ame]


----------



## gottodo1 (Jun 3, 2013)

I would have never thought of a hole bit, my wife <3's you. Thanks Neal!


----------



## nealtw (Jun 3, 2013)

I watch a gay do this and he had one more trick. He cut a hole in a peice of plywood first and put it down over the flange and stud on it to keep to the drill centered.


----------

